# Mark Forums as Read



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry if this is a question asked before. When I've finished reading posts all the red ticks are still in place. If I click the button 'mark all forums as read' it goes through the motions but when it refreshes the page. Red ticks everywhere! So confused.  Is it likely to be a browser issue as I'm using Google Chrome.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm on chrome, and it worked for me

on index page, clicked marked forums as read, it displays a message saying "all forums have been marked as read".

click on index, no red ticks.

Maybe try using "view new posts" this will display new posts since last visit


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's never worked inside each individual forum section, but if you do it from the board index it does.


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you. I'll give it a go.


----------

